# right temperature for heat molding



## Wratha (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I just got my 2015 BURTON IONs and would like to heat mold the liner. There are no shops around where could I get it done so I have to do it on my own. I have seen several videos on youtube and read several articles but I havent found any with Burton Infinite Ride Liner. 

What is the best way to do it? Use owen or hair-dryer? If the owen what temperature should I set it to? For how long?

As well what is the best to use as a toe-cap? 

Any help/input is much appreciated!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

in the oven on broil for an hour and a half.


----------



## Wratha (Jan 22, 2015)

OMG I JUST BURNT MY LINERS!!! WHAT AM I GONNA DO?



OK... some other ideas?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I find it's best to buy baguettes, heat them in the oven for 5 minutes (approx. 150C) then bend the crust at 90 degrees to simulate your ankles.

Then eat the baguettes.

Sorry what was the question?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

No need to heat. Best to wear boots and your feet will mold to liners. Mine took about 3 days & I have a 4 quad EE foot & my Ions boots fit perfect..... sooo ride, ride, ride you'll be fine.




SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

A hair dryer does not heat the boot evenly, and you run the risk of burning the edges of the liner on the blower. It is possible to overheat your liners as well, which in turn will make the foam hard and unmoldable. 

And for God's sake don't stick your $450 dollar boot liner in the oven. 

Best bet...wait til you get to whichever resort you're going to, I'm sure they have a shop with a heater. It takes all of 17 minutes to do. I'm sure they won't charge you if you buy a lift ticket. 

Do it right!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> in the oven on broil for an hour and a half.


Fuck Shred, that would ruin the liners!! :facepalm1:

You forgot to mention to turn them over after 45 minutes and be sure to baste them in their own juices.
THAT will work.:happy:


----------



## Wratha (Jan 22, 2015)

liners with baguettes were delicios. Thanks for "help"


----------



## Summit County CO. (Jan 15, 2021)

alxmlr789 said:


> A hair dryer does not heat the boot evenly, and you run the risk of burning the edges of the liner on the blower. It is possible to overheat your liners as well, which in turn will make the foam hard and unmoldable.
> 
> And for God's sake don't stick your $450 dollar boot liner in the oven.
> 
> ...


----------



## Summit County CO. (Jan 15, 2021)

👆Best advice on the page, wouldn’t👆recommend oven unless you have no problem buying another, then go ahead you might get lucky....👎🤙


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

2015 necro thread makes me feel like I'm 35 again. Thanks guys.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Pretty sure the guy managed to do it (or not) 5 years ago buddy...


----------

